# Speeding AF point selection on 5d Mark III



## YuengLinger (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anybody else wished that the multi-controller would allow continuous movement from AF point to AF point when held? As it is, we have to keep thumbing it, as it stops at each AF point.

I know we can do this with the Quick Control Dial; however, being able to stop at each point or continue moving until we get to the AF point, using just one control--the multi-controller--would be a very efficient way to work.

I'm finding that I'm simply missing focus on occasions because it takes too many thumb motions to get to an AF point. As a work around, when anticipating moderate to quick action, I limit the number of AF points to choose from and also choose AF-Point Expansion, but even when configured this way, I'd love for the multi-controller to allow continuous movement from AF point to point until I release it. (I do like the wrap-around ability very much, and I keep mine set that way.)

Would this be a firmware type of modification?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

It goes much faster if you limit to cross points and select a cluster of points as a group. Moving a single point is pretty slow.


----------



## sturdiva (Mar 24, 2013)

I've also found getting used to this to be difficult. In particular, I find that when trying to move a number of points to the lleft, I often times end up pressing in the multi controller in (resetting the focus point back to the center one). I'm getting better at not doing this, but still happens quite often. Being able to hold it in (ala joystick) would be great


----------



## polarhannes (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe this is of help for you http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13269.msg238526#msg238526 this does not describe how to cycle through the AF points the way you would like it to be but at least you can quickly switch between 2 different AF points.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 25, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> Maybe this is of help for you http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13269.msg238526#msg238526 this does not describe how to cycle through the AF points the way you would like it to be but at least you can quickly switch between 2 different AF points.



Thanks! I'm going to try this ASAP. Wonderful to have an AF guide tailored specifically to the 5DIII!


----------



## coreyhkh (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you would be better off with the 7D, I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> ... I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.



Why?


----------



## Hussein (Mar 25, 2013)

You can program the quick selection dial to quickly move thru the points by rotating the dial right or left. It's the first thing i did when i got the camera.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 25, 2013)

Hussein said:


> You can program the quick selection dial to quickly move thru the points by rotating the dial right or left. It's the first thing i did when i got the camera.



When you do this, do you sometimes want to apply exposure compensation but move the AF points instead? And vise versa?

Or are you reassigning EC too?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 25, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> I think you would be better off with the 7D, I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.



Yeah, why? The 1D4 is superior in every aspect of AF to the 7D. Every aspect.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 25, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> I think you would be better off with the 7D, I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.



I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I think a 7D would be a step down from my 5DIII...???

I'm EXTREMELY happy with the AF results--once I get the point where I want it to be. Just talking about a more efficient way to use the multi-controller.

I know that the multi-controller can be used for continuous movement of various menu choices and the Quick menu, so I wonder if Canon can apply the same type of movement to the AF point selection function. Does seem like firmware could be programmed for this.


----------



## Hussein (Mar 25, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Hussein said:
> 
> 
> > You can program the quick selection dial to quickly move thru the points by rotating the dial right or left. It's the first thing i did when i got the camera.
> ...



When you shoot Raw, you do not need to worry much about exposure compensation. I feel the selection dial is more suited for that purpose. The multi-controller is just too slow for changing points. Selection dial is the fastest way to do it, quick/easy access, and it feels right. No other way around it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> I think you would be better off with the 7D, I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.


Sounds outrageous but I'm open to surprises and learning ... so do tell us why.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> coreyhkh said:
> 
> 
> > I think you would be better off with the 7D, I prefer the AF on the 7D vs the one in the 1d mkiv.
> ...



Asked thrice. Still no response...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hussein said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hussein said:
> ...



I disagree. You do need to worry some about EC, even if you shoot RAW. Much better to overexpose a bit in higher ISO scenes, than to shoot a tad too dark and try to raise exposure in post. The latter is much worse. 

White balance I'll bend on, but getting proper exposure, even shooting RAW, is more important. For instance, you can introduce a lot more noise to a RAW file than is necessary if you don't get EC correct.


----------



## Hussein (Mar 27, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Hussein said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



I think you're missing the point. I'm assuming you get close to good exposure. I did not say because you shoot raw, you can get away with bad exposure. If you are 2 stops away then you need to go back to photography 101. What are you suggesting that he does. It's either use the selection dial for AF point selection or exposure.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hussein said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Hussein said:
> ...



Ok. I get what you're saying.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 27, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> polarhannes said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is of help for you http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13269.msg238526#msg238526 this does not describe how to cycle through the AF points the way you would like it to be but at least you can quickly switch between 2 different AF points.
> ...



Its also on page 324 of the manual that comes with the camera ;-)


----------

